# Our New Brewpub - New England



## stephenkentucky (4/3/11)

Hi all after a few years of study I studied wine science in Wagga, and a health scare, I am finally back brewing. Lyn and I have used the last year to establish our restaurant and bar here in Kentucky New England. It is called restaurant Pinot, and our vineyard is called Eastview Estate. But the big news is that we are building a small craft brewery here in our winery, we are aiming to have at least 5 brews on tap and more available in champagne bottles and refillable growlers, have to get to work now will let you know more soon. Back again to find out more check out our website at http://www.eastviewestate.com/ follow the links to Dobson's Brewery, we are putting in a siedel braumeister all grain outfit. after some years of full on building I am looking forward to getting my teeth into brewing regularly again. I have missed it.


----------

